

Ruby as MatzLisp - diminish
http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-talk/179642

======
diminish
"remove macros, s-expression." I wonder if there is any language with lisp
type of macros without the s-expressions. Or better, instead of lists, is
there any other data structure which maybe used as to represent code and data.

